# [Gnome] Plusieurs petits problèmes…

## Kernald

Bonjour,

J'ai une installation toute fraîche de Gentoo, sur laquelle j'ai installé gnome-light. Celui ci fonctionne très bien, à deux détails près :

Il n'y a pas d'entrée Éteindre/Redémarrer dans le menu Système

Les partitions des disques internes n'apparaissent pas dans Nautilus ou dans le menu Raccourcis

Tout le reste fonctionne parfaitement, mais ces deux points sont plutôt gênants… Ils sont présents à la fois en root et en utilisateur normal, les deux sont dans le groupe plugdev, hald tourne bien.

Voili voilà, si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que ton utilisateur est référencé dans les "sudoers" ? (via le groupe "wheel" par exemple) ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Gnome-light ne fournit pas de Éteindre/Redémarrer , je ne sais pas quel paquet le fournit d'ailleurs ... 

Pour les partitions, as-tu bien démarrer Hal, dbus ?

----------

## ceric35

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Gnome-light ne fournit pas de Éteindre/Redémarrer , je ne sais pas quel paquet le fournit d'ailleurs ...

 

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

----------

## Kernald

Je suis bien dans le groupe wheel (je peux fais un sudo halt, …), gnome-power-manager, dbus et hald sont lancés :/

----------

## Kernald

Je viens de me rendre compte, dans les logs, que j'ai pas mal de Failed to execute program /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success

Et juste avant, polkit-gnome-authentication-agent est mentionné, peut être que cela vient de là ?

----------

## Kernald

Problème résolu : au vu des erreurs, j'ai tenté un emerge -eva1 @system, c'est passé  :Wink: 

----------

